# LoPro Type Fittings For 3/4" EMT



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone know of any company currently producing LoPro type fittings for 3/4" EMT. Searching turns up nada. NRS makes some for 1-5/8" frame pipe, but that seems to be it. Would like to find out if anyone is making them before I buy some 2" square solid-stock and start machining.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That's very small stuff..barely 1" OD. I don't have any knowledge of anything that would work.

Hollaender doesn't have handrail fittings that small, either.

If you can make it, go for it!!!


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Came up with an idea yesterday. Gonna see if it works soon. No welding or machining, just hole drilling and some cutting.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Fresh tech--awesome!!


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hahaha! Yeah, this is for a paddle-cat frame I'm building, gonna be what I call the "multi-day frame". I picked up a 2 person Pack-Cat, which has 12" tubes 13' long. The standard frame sets make the overall width 35". The frame I'm building will push the width to 40". I'm wanting some removable runners to run the length to hold stuff like icechests, boxes and bags so that they set down between the tubes rather than on top. The runners can also be used for tie-down.


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

*12" diameter tubes?*

yo


Dusto5 said:


> Hahaha! Yeah, this is for a paddle-cat frame I'm building, gonna be what I call the "multi-day frame". I picked up a 2 person Pack-Cat, which has 12" tubes 13' long. The standard frame sets make the overall width 35". The frame I'm building will push the width to 40". I'm wanting some removable runners to run the length to hold stuff like icechests, boxes and bags so that they set down between the tubes rather than on top. The runners can also be used for tie-down.


You are going to have to use drop rail frame design and will not be carrying anything between tubes but water.


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Maybe...we will see. The frame drags a little water right where I sit. I figure another 200 pounds spread out over the additional 10' of useable length, it ought to be OK.


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

There is a big difference between dragging a cross bar and a cooler blocking all the water from tube to tube. I can't figure out how to insert pictures from my windows phone, but there is one of my 18" x 13' play cat in my pictures on my profile. It was built with max clearance in mind to be able to tip toe threw boulder gardens on tight creeks and rivers. It does have a cargo deck on rear and one for front not on it in the pictures. The larger cat has 24" tubes with 11" drop on yokes and it will drag when loaded in the right conditions.


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

I see what you're saying now. This frame I think will have the ability to do what you're saying. My concern is center of gravity. Too much stuff piled too high gets tippy.


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's a couple of pics of the fitting (patent pending)


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

6 pack of Black Butte Porter to the first to name what it originally was.


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Another shot...


----------



## theignoramous (Jun 22, 2008)

Gate hardware?


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Negatory


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

One of these. Or something very similar.


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

One of these:

http://www.zorotools.com/g/00060283/k-G2081606?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Google_Shopping_Feed&kpid=G2081606&kw={keyword}&gclid=CJPB9svzz70CFc9AMgodphgAkA


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone have the new NRS lopros? I'm curious they are forged and the part that fits in the NRS pipe is hollow. I wonder what the ID of these fittings are


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Shappattack sent me a pm with the correct answer at a little after 7pm.
Yes, ridged conduit body, 1/2" cast iron. I made my initial prototype out of the cheaper lightweight aluminum ones from the Depot, but was just too wimpy to be trusted.


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

slamkal said:


> Anyone have the new NRS lopros? I'm curious they are forged and the part that fits in the NRS pipe is hollow. I wonder what the ID of these fittings are


Yes, they are hollow. The ID consistently tapers. It's wide at the end of the stub and narrow as it moves closer to the u-bolt attachment points.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Killer work, Dusto!!


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------

